# white cloud minnows and Severums?



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

*Tasty Treat or Fighting Chance*​
Tasty Treat!2385.19%Fighting Chance!27.41%Try it and find out, why are you bugging us!27.41%


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

A tasty treat or a fighting chance?

They're on sale at the LFS 5 for $1.99.. they look great in schools but will they even last in a 180 with 4" Sevs in it?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Yum yums ... at least I would imagine so. People have lost red eyed tetras to sevs, which are longer, thicker, and 3x as tall ...

I can see why you are tempted, white clouds are very under-rated IMO.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Basicly the same as neons on the snack-o-meter. My Sevs have demolished decent sized Serpae tetras . White clouds are a very nice looking fish , just not suited for most cichlid tanks. Might work with Satanoperca species , but that's even a maybe.


----------



## Voodoo Chilli (Jun 29, 2004)

I love using WCs as dithers in my cichlid tanks, but only with the ones that aren't likely to eat 'em.

For what it's worth, I keep a chocolate with gold pristellas and emperors and he's never even thought of them as snacks, but he did grow up with small fish (he was actually smaller than the swordtails in the tank when I brought him home.)

So it's possible for it to work, but you know the saying about cichlids... you just never know how _yours_ will act.


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

38 views and 7 votes.. it's a simple click folks, although I already see where it's going, lol.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Yep. If they're smaller than red-eyed tetra's, they'll get lunched for certain.

I had probably 20 red eyes disappear across two separate tanks.

-Ryan


----------



## Bashiba (Feb 28, 2003)

I have seen these 2 fish kept in groups successfully with full grown severums.

1. Giant Danios, if you can find larger ones, they are fast and active and usually cheap.

2. Buenos aries tetras, once again the tough part is finding larger ones, but they get big enough and are fast enough to probably not be treats. These are especially cool in a big group.


----------



## travis2k (Apr 23, 2008)

I had a few white clouds in with my sevs, the sevs were getting bullied by another fish.
As soon as I took the bully out, I saw a Sev eat a minnow, within 5 mins.

I would say, not a chance.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

That's an interesting idea *travis2K* ... we have all seen behavior changes based on the social hierachry of a particular cichlid, but I never thought the predatory behavior would be altered. Though it certainly makes sense.

Will the sev's be the most likely dominant fish in the tank *klumsyninja*?


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

Snack time! I vote for australian rainbowfish or giant danios(petsmart specials 1.99 each)


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

*DwarfPike*: Yes I think the Sev's will be the most dominant fish in the tank. There is 1 Firemouth but I doubt he'll do much. There's alsoa group of Geo's in there and so far they seem to rule the tank The Sev's just hang out and wait for food.. Kinda swimming around all dopey like.

I'd like to get 3 Uaru in there too.. but I'm still on the fence about that.


----------

